# How many Great Whites Have been caught off the Texas coast?



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

How many Great Whites Have been caught off of the Texas coast?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Only recall one confirmed in my 50+ years. But, I don't really try and keep up with Great White sharks in Texas waters.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Some kid (my kid) hooked me with a circle hook one day on one of Galveston's rock jetties. That's at least 1.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

wow! to think of catching a great white. on that expedition great white show they used HUGE hooks giant rope and chain leaders. this hobey gets more expensive every day. mabey spool a truck wench with some line and your in busness.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i yak out to the floaters for great whites all-the-time........ so far only about an 80% success rate tho


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

REELING 65 said:


> How many Great Whites Have been caught off of the Texas coast?


I only know of one, and it was many years ago. There are a few caught in the keys and offshore in LA waters each year. People tend to catch them there when they are fishing for makos. Not many in the Gulf.



Bill Fisher said:


> i yak out to the floaters for great whites all-the-time........ so far only about an 80% success rate tho


You are hardcore


----------

